# Sky / internet



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Where we are currently renting, we have a SKY digibox with basic channels. Does anyone know if I can have internet through the SKY receiver? Does anyone have this service already and tell me their experiences....looking for a good download speed 6mb+


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Eamon said:


> Where we are currently renting, we have a SKY digibox with basic channels. Does anyone know if I can have internet through the SKY receiver? Does anyone have this service already and tell me their experiences....looking for a good download speed 6mb+


Simple answer.
No.
A Sky satellite TV receiver is only capable of receiving the Sky TV service. It only has an old style "analogue" modem inside for when it talks to SKys computer system.

I do not think there are any internet services on the same satellites used for UK TV like Sky and Freesat. So if you want internet via satellite then you will need another dish pointing towards another saytellite that operates the system.

In the UK Sky do ADSL / broadband, but thats via land line, and not via a Sky satellite receiver.

There are internet by satellite services - even teleconica do one - 
There is one way - where you send via landline / mobile and receive by satellite
Or twoway where you send and receive bother via satellite
Check Skydsl - a germany company not related to Sky UK or BSkyB or News Corp.
Or Astra2connect.

Have you thought about a intenet dongle? Both moviestar and vodephone do them.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

sat said:


> Simple answer.
> No.
> A Sky satellite TV receiver is only capable of receiving the Sky TV service. It only has an old style "analogue" modem inside for when it talks to SKys computer system.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I actually have a vodaphone dongle right now, but download speeds vary (depending on time of day. I am having trouble viewing live streams with this, such as veetle...where I used to enjoy, free streaming movies / sports etc. I think the best option will have to have ADSL installed......any suggestions?

I notice BT are offering it here, but are there any alternatives?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Eamon said:


> Thanks for the reply. I actually have a vodaphone dongle right now, but download speeds vary (depending on time of day. I am having trouble viewing live streams with this, such as veetle...where I used to enjoy, free streaming movies / sports etc. I think the best option will have to have ADSL installed......any suggestions?
> 
> I notice BT are offering it here, but are there any alternatives?


Well if / once you have a landline, there are more choices - telefonica / movistar / orange / vodephone / bt / rtn / and others. but dont forget that all these use telfonicas network - and you will find if you cannot get 6m on telefonica, then you will probably be unable to get on the others.
Dont forget that they only say you can get speeds "up to 6m" - it does not mean you will get 6m.
Check the local newpapers for others that cover your area.


----------

